# OOP



## Zzgl (15. Sep 2022)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie helfen könnten. Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## KonradN (15. Sep 2022)

Was hast verstanden? Was hast Du schon gemacht? Woran scheitert es genau?

Wieso tut ihr euch nicht generell zusammen und bearbeitet alle Aufgaben als Gruppe zusammen? Scheint ja eine kleine Gruppe von Schülern / Studenten zu sein!

Und YEAH: Ich bin durch  Oder kommen jetzt noch 10 solcher Posts? In dem Buch sind ja bestimmt noch mehr Aufgaben, die man fotografieren kann


----------



## Zzgl (15. Sep 2022)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Was hast verstanden? Was hast Du schon gemacht? Woran scheitert es genau?
> 
> Wieso tut ihr euch nicht generell zusammen und bearbeitet alle Aufgaben als Gruppe zusammen? Scheint ja eine kleine Gruppe von Schülern / Studenten zu sein!
> 
> Und YEAH: Ich bin durch  Oder kommen jetzt noch 10 solcher Posts? In dem Buch sind ja bestimmt noch mehr Aufgaben, die man fotografieren kann


----------



## Zzgl (15. Sep 2022)

YEAH: maybe


----------

